# how bought a pff cobia tournament



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

how bought a king cobia tournament I halvent heard of anybody eals wonting to but I knowe many of us cobia fish what do yow think


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Dude..spellcheck?


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I think he is trying to say what I am thinking! A PFF tournament for kings and cobia sounds like a great idea to me. The weekend after all of the other cobia tournaments might be a good time. There are still plenty of cobia around and a great time for kings the first week of May.:letsdrink


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Get'n Wade (3/19/2008)*Dude..spellcheck?:banghead




Dude that's Rubberboat and that's how he spells, and talks; deal with it or don't read it.



BTW Good Idea Rubberboat beginning of May would be good.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I must have missed the memo on Rubberboat. I've got a cousin w/a speech impediment and would tell him the same thing. Sorry if you were offended Rubberboat.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Yea, that's rubberboat. Some folks accused me of logging in under a different name. LOL......

Sounds like a great Idea.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

sounds interesting...and yes, that is part of Rubberboat's character. Would have it no other way!


----------

